# Glück



## marce132 (30. April 2011)

Hallo,

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen glücklich sein und sich glücklich fühlen?

Was macht euch glücklich?


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

-Coole Sachen mit Freunden unternehmen
-Gute Schulnoten
-Liebe
-Glück haben (hahahaha)
-wenn Schalke gewinnt
-Gesundheit
-Gute Musik

Das reicht eig schon <3


----------



## Wolfner (30. April 2011)

Speck


----------



## yves1993 (30. April 2011)

Musik.

(Ich würde für den Thread eventuell vorschlagen dass jeder pro Post nur 1 posted


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

Musik. Wenn ich Musik hör bin ich immer schlagartig gut drauf. 

Dann halt noch das übliche...Familie,Freunde,Liebe etc pp.


----------



## teppichleiste (30. April 2011)

Alte Weißheit meines Vaters: Geld allein macht nicht glücklich, es gehören nämlich auch Wertpapiere, Edelsteine und n dicker Wagen dazu. 

EDIT: Rechtschreibung


----------



## Terrascream (30. April 2011)

Musik ^.^


----------



## Konov (30. April 2011)

marce132 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen glücklich sein und sich glücklich fühlen?
> 
> Was macht euch glücklich?



Sehr allgemeine Fragestellung 

Ich finde, "glücklich sein", klingt allgemeiner auf ganze Lebensabschnitte oder das ganze Leben bezogen.
"Glücklich fühlen" klingt zeitlich kürzer - eben weil ein Gefühl meistens nicht solange andauert. Glücksgefühle sein Leben lang zu haben wäre also eine etwas merkwürdige Beschreibung.

Inhaltlich kann ich bei beiden keine Unterschiede feststellen. Glücklich ist man immer im Verstand, also im Kopf. Das kann man nicht nach außen präsentieren und innerlich nicht sein.
Entweder man ist es, oder man ist es nicht.

Was mich glücklich macht?

Eigentlich in erster Linie die kleinen Dinge!
Ich bin glücklich wenn ich ne gute Note geschrieben hab, wenn ich mir was leckeres zu Essen koche, wenn ich auf einer Parkbank in der Sonne sitze und ein lachendes Kind läuft an mir vorbei und lächelt mich an, gutes Wetter allgemein, wo man sich richtig entspannen kann, spannende Computerspiele die mich beschäftigen.

Das sind eigentlich so die primären Dinge, die mich glücklich machen. Jeden Tag aufs neue, wobei es auch Tage gibt, wo diese Dinge eben nicht eintreten. Das sind dann scheiss Tage. 

Aufs Leben generell gesehen, macht es mich auch glücklich eine Perspektive zu haben, für die ich kämpfen kann.
Z.B. endlich meinen Gymnasialabschluss fertig zu haben und noch studieren zu können... die Aussicht auf einen interessanten Beruf, den ich vllt ergreifen werde... sowas in der Richtung.


edit: Wo ichs grad lese: Natürlich auch Musik, Bücher, Kultur allgemein. Meistens allerdings nur für kurze Momente, dafür aber recht häufig.
Komischerweise machen mich Freunde oder Bekannte eher weniger glücklich - es ist schön wenn sie da sind, aber ich würde sie nicht zu den Dingen zählen, die mich glücklich machen.
Von einer Partnerin mal abgesehen.


----------



## Perkone (30. April 2011)

Ich bin glücklich wenn ich Bier, Zigaretten und meinen PC zu Hause hab und zocken kann  Wenn ich weiß, dasses was feines zu futtern gibt und wenn ich Menschen in meinem Job helfen konnte (und nein, bin kein 150 Kilo Kampfpanzer xD ).


----------



## Yodaku (30. April 2011)

So akzeptiert zu werden wie ich bin und wie ich sein will. ende.


----------



## Felix^^ (30. April 2011)

Wenn man mal nicht gerade eins vom Leben auf die fresse kriegt!


----------



## Maladin (30. April 2011)

Wenn dieser Thread mit Einwortantworten überflutet wird muss ich ihn schließen. Weil Spamthreads Mala nicht glücklich machen und ich glücklich sein will.

/wink maladin


----------



## Grushdak (30. April 2011)

Glücklichsein ist ein Gefühl.
Somit ist die Fragestellung imo doppelt, also fraglich..^^


----------



## marce132 (30. April 2011)

Für mich ist glücklich sein verbunden mit zufrieden sein. Zum Beispiel kann ich eine glückliche Ehe führen, bin also zufrieden damit.

Wenn man sich jedoch glücklich fühlt, dann ist das für eine kurze Dauer. Ich fühl mich zum Beispiel glücklich wenn ich eine gute Note geschrieben habe.



Glücklich wäre ich wenn ich die Matura/Abitur nächste Woche schaffe, bei der in Englisch gefragt werden könnte was der Unterschied zwischen glücklich sein und sich glücklich fühlen ist.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. April 2011)

Also Glück ^^
-wenn Dortmund Meister wird ^^ "ätsch"(scherz on) ^^
-wenn ich mit freunden abhänge 
-wo ich den Führerschein gekriegt habe und der Prüfer leverkusen fan is ^^
-Musik höhren 
-Mit kollegen Anime abende veranstallten (nen bestimmten anime gucken und drüber diskutieren)^^.


Aja wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten oder verkaufen aber erst mich fragen ^^ 


Ja mein Name auf Buffed würde ich in gerne ändern aber geht auf buffed leider nicht


----------



## dragon1 (1. Mai 2011)

sehr schön geschrieben  Bis auf den Punkt mit Freunden bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.

Ich fühle mich ausserdem immer sehr glücklich, wenn ich eine Situation habe nach der ich denke "Ich war Gut, Erfolgreich, besser" etc. 
Jedes mal wenn ich einen Ego-Push hatte, fühl ich mich immer gut ;D


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> sehr schön geschrieben  Bis auf den Punkt mit Freunden bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.



Naja, es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich nicht glücklich bin wenn ich mit Freunden was unternehme oder Spaß habe.
Natürlich fühlt man sich da glücklich. Aber irgendwie ist der Wert für mich nicht so hoch wie die vielen Kleinigkeiten die einem sonst so begegnen im Alltag.

Ich würde z.B. lieber auf Unternehmungen mit Freunden verzichten als auf viele ruhige und schöne Momente, die ich ggf. auch alleine verbringe.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich nicht glücklich bin wenn ich mit Freunden was unternehme oder Spaß habe.
> Natürlich fühlt man sich da glücklich. Aber irgendwie ist der Wert für mich nicht so hoch wie die vielen Kleinigkeiten die einem sonst so begegnen im Alltag.
> 
> Ich würde z.B. lieber auf Unternehmungen mit Freunden verzichten als auf viele ruhige und schöne Momente, die ich ggf. auch alleine verbringe.



Um solche Momente richtig zu geniesse, brauch ich zum beispiel Freunde, mit denen ich diese Teilen kann


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Um solche Momente richtig zu geniesse, brauch ich zum beispiel Freunde, mit denen ich diese Teilen kann



Ok, so tickt wohl jeder anders


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2011)

mmmh.glücklich fühlen,während des geschlechtsaktes udn glücklich sein,wenn die freundin danach sanft in meinen armen einschläft...

ich würde auch eine zeitliche grenze ziehen zwischen den beiden begriffen.glücklich sein bedeutet für mich ein langer zeitraum,während man sich für kurze augenblicke auch in schlechten zeiten glücklich fühlen kann


----------



## MrBrownie (2. Mai 2011)

mich machts glücklich wenn mein Geldbeutel nicht geklaut wird


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2011)

MrBrownie schrieb:


> mich machts glücklich wenn mein Geldbeutel nicht geklaut wird



DAS macht mich auch glücklich.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Mai 2011)

Glücklich sein sehe ich ebenfalls als länger anhaltender Gefühlszustand, während sich glücklich fühlen so die kleinen Dinge sind, die mir das Leben versüßen.

Glücklich bin ich z.B. wenn ich dann Urlaub habe, bequem in den Tag leben kann, während mein Kühlschrank voll ist und ich den ganzen Tag nichts vorhabe, nichtmal aufräumen, putzen oder einkaufen und mich dann vor meinen Rechner pflanzen kann und mich niemand stört.

Glücksgefühle ist z.B. mein erster Lichking-Kill gewesen, in dem wir nach dem xten Wipe uns endlich den 10% näherten und alles gut ging. 
Genauso damals mein erfolgreiches Vorstellungsgespräch zur Ausbildung.

All diese schönen Sachen, wo man wirklich "positiv" aus der Haut fahren möchte, weil man sich einfach freut. Als Extrembeispiele


----------



## Silmyiél (3. Mai 2011)

- seinen Neffen auf dem Arm halten zu können 




... und Ihn fürs Windeln wechseln weitergeben zu dürfen 


- Musik
- Bücher
- Ruhe


----------



## Arasouane (17. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Eigentlich in erster Linie die kleinen Dinge!



Stimmt, mein Pipmatz bereitet mir auch den einen oder anderen Höhepunkt im Leben 

Glückliche Momente hab ich
- mit meiner Frau und meinen Kindern
- wenn ich Bettlern spontan 50-100€ in die Hand drücke und wenn ich 5 min später wieder vorbei komm, die den Schein immer noch ansehen, als ob der grad nicht real ist 
- ein sauteures leckeres BIO-Huhn mit Bratkartoffeln
- es geschafft habe, einem Arschloch zu verzeihen, ohne dass er um Entschuldigung gebeten hat oder eine Sühneleistung erbracht hat (vorallem, wenn man demjenigen nicht ausweichen kann)
- wenn die Arbeit vorbei ist

Lg


----------



## Tilbie (18. Juni 2011)

Bin allgemein ein glücklicher Mensch *g*
Am glücklichsten bin ich immer wenn ich weiss das ich den ganzen Tag nichts mehr zu tun habe und wenn der nächste Tag auch noch frei is.
Sonst machen mich auch die kleinen Dinge glücklich. Wenn man b.B. ne gute Note geschrieben hat, Musik hört oder einfach nur ein geiles Spiel daddelt/einen geilen Fil gucken.


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Sich glücklich fühlen ist definitiv "wichtiger". Denn man auch glücklich sein ohne es zu fühlen/merken

Und am allerschönsten ist es, wenn es unverhofft auftritt - nicht wenn man darauf hinarbeitet.


----------



## Kurator (21. Juni 2011)

Für mich liegt der unterschied im glücklichsein darin, dass jemand, der glücklich ist, auch dann so ist, wenn alles den Bach runter geht. Jemand der auch dass frohen Mutes ist, wenn er mit Krebs im Spital liegt. Jemand der auch dann von sich sagen kann, dass er glücklich ist, wenn er gerade seinen Job verloren hat, etc.... Es geht also um einen dauerhaften Zustand, welcher aus einer tiefen inneren Überzeugung heraus kommt.
Glückich fühlen ist wie verliebt sein, mal kommt es mal geht es. Ob es so wichtig ist, das ist eine ganz andere Frage. Es gibt 1000 Dinge, welche mich glücklich machen würden und 1000 andere, welche mich traurig machen würden. Mein Glücklichsein ist jedoch daran nicht gebunden. Darin liegt für mich der Unterschied.

mfg Kurator


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juni 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> Für mich liegt der unterschied im glücklichsein darin, dass jemand, der glücklich ist, auch dann so ist, wenn alles den Bach runter geht. Jemand der auch dass frohen Mutes ist, wenn er mit Krebs im Spital liegt. Jemand der auch dann von sich sagen kann, dass er glücklich ist, wenn er gerade seinen Job verloren hat, etc....



ist das nicht die Definition für Optimismus?genau so würde ich einen Optimisten beschreiben...


----------



## Arasouane (21. Juni 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> Für mich liegt der unterschied im glücklichsein darin, dass jemand, der glücklich ist, auch dann so ist, wenn alles den Bach runter geht. Jemand der auch dass frohen Mutes ist, wenn er mit Krebs im Spital liegt. Jemand der auch dann von sich sagen kann, dass er glücklich ist, wenn er gerade seinen Job verloren hat, etc.... Es geht also um einen dauerhaften Zustand, welcher aus einer tiefen inneren Überzeugung heraus kommt.
> Glückich fühlen ist wie verliebt sein, mal kommt es mal geht es. Ob es so wichtig ist, das ist eine ganz andere Frage. Es gibt 1000 Dinge, welche mich glücklich machen würden und 1000 andere, welche mich traurig machen würden. Mein Glücklichsein ist jedoch daran nicht gebunden. Darin liegt für mich der Unterschied.
> 
> mfg Kurator



Entscheidend ist da der Faktor Zeit. Wenn er im selben Moment, wo ihn ein Schicksalsschlag streift trotzdem rumhüpft, als hätte er im Lotto gewonnen, dann ist er leider psychisch krank oder verdrängt es (was wiederum gut sein kann) um den Brocken portionsweise abzutragen.

Wenn er sich aber schnell wieder aufraffen kann, dann ist er ein Optimist, ein zuversichtlicher Mensch - erstrebenswert.

Glücklich sein ist keine Dauerhafter Zustand - Gott sei Dank! Vorallem braucht glücklich sein genau eines nicht: Bedingungen im vorhinein, man ist es dann einfach und man erinnert sich an diese Momente.

Du kannst nicht gleichzeitig glücklich und traurig sein. 

Lg


----------



## Kurator (21. Juni 2011)

Der Unterschied liegt für mich darin, dass beim Optimismus sehr schnell auch ein Selbstbetrug vorliegen kann. Dies kann zum Beispiel darin geschehen, dass man Dinge beschönigt. Nimmt man zum Beispiel das Beispiel, dass jemand Krebst hat. Der Optimist, wird immer denken, dass es sicher noch eine Möglichkeit gibt, auch wenn die Fakten dagegen sprechen. Jemand der glücklich ist (nicht sich fühlt) wird auch dann glücklich sein können, wenn er weiss dass er morgen stirbt. Natürlich ist Optimismus nicht immer Selbstbetrug, die Grenze dahin ist jedoch häufig sehr schmal.
Optimismus ist eher eine Art des Denkens, als eine Art des Seins. Darin sehe ich den Unterschied. Eventuell bin ich da aber auch ein bisschen spitzfindig :-)

mfg Kurator


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juni 2011)

ein optimist ist für mich einer der vom dach fällt und an jeder etage an der er vorbei kommt,denkt:bis hierhin gings gut...während derjenige glück hat,der unten beim auftreffen nicht auf die strasse klatscht,sondern in eien riesen stapel matratzen,die ein lkw gerade bei einem unfall verloren hat


----------



## Arasouane (21. Juni 2011)

Kurator schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt für mich darin, dass beim Optimismus sehr schnell auch ein Selbstbetrug vorliegen kann. Dies kann zum Beispiel darin geschehen, dass man Dinge beschönigt. Nimmt man zum Beispiel das Beispiel, dass jemand Krebst hat. Der Optimist, wird immer denken, dass es sicher noch eine Möglichkeit gibt, auch wenn die Fakten dagegen sprechen. Jemand der glücklich ist (nicht sich fühlt) wird auch dann glücklich sein können, wenn er weiss dass er morgen stirbt. Natürlich ist Optimismus nicht immer Selbstbetrug, die Grenze dahin ist jedoch häufig sehr schmal.
> Optimismus ist eher eine Art des Denkens, als eine Art des Seins. Darin sehe ich den Unterschied. Eventuell bin ich da aber auch ein bisschen spitzfindig :-)
> 
> mfg Kurator


Kennst du jemanden bzw. hast du Krebs und Tod im Kreise deiner Liebsten erlebt? Net böse gemeint, aber das klingt alles sehr sehr philosophisch und mit wenig Erfahrung hintermauert.

Wenn einem das Hirn nicht unbedingt über Jahre hinweg von einer Wir-sind-alle-Lichtwesen-und-sterben-ist-so-toll-Sekte gewaschen wurde, dann geht dir als Krebspatient der Arsch so dermaßen auf Grundeis.
Die Todesangst ist brutal. Vorallem für die Angehörigen eine schlimme Zeit. Aber auch hier gibt es genügend glückliche Momente, weil das damokles-schwert nicht dauernd wahrgenommen werden kann. Und wichtig: nicht glücklich, weil, sondern trotzdem 

Und es ist eine Frage des Schmerzes. Übersteigt der ein Level, ist schluss mit lustig und glücklich.

Lg


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juni 2011)

Glück? Kenn ich nicht. Das was andere Glück nennen, ist für mich das Resultat aus harter Arbeit.

Glücklich sein allerdings, das bin ich bei vielen kleinen Dingen... wenn mich meine Kleine morgens aufweckt, sich selbst die Schuhe bindet oder einen Lachflash hat. Wenn ich vor dem Wecker aufwache und feststelle, das es ein schöner Tag werden wird. Wenn ich ein leckeres Essen vor mir habe. Und so weiter und so fort...


----------



## Kurator (21. Juni 2011)

Ich wohne in einer WG und eine meiner WG Kolleginnen hatte Krebs. Ja, bei ihr war es nicht so, dass sie daran gestorben ist. Zudem dem habe ich über längere Zeit in der Pflege gearbeitet und mehrere Kerbspatienten begleitet. Und die Frau von einem guten Freund von mir ist an Krebs gestorben. Seine Trauer war sehr stark und trotz alldem, konnte er immer sagen, dass er nicht unglücklich ist. War bei zwei Menschen dabei, als sie ihren letzten Atemzug ausgeatmet hatten. Von daher, kenne ich doch ein bisschen die Unterschiede, wie Menschen mit solchen Dingen umgehen. Ich habe erlebt, wie Menschen verbittert wurden und auch erlebt, wie Menschen in einer völligen Ruhe ihrem Ende entgegen geschaut haben. Glück haben und glücklich sein sind zwei Dinge, welche grundlegend verschieden sind. Gustav Gans ist wohl das beste Beispiel. Er hat immer nur Glück und trotzdem ist er eine unglückliche Person.

Araousane deine Aussage mit glücklich sein, nicht weil, sondern trotzdem trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Solch eine Person ist wirklich glücklich. Diese Person wir auch im Unglück, glücklich sein :-)

mfg Kurator


----------



## Arasouane (21. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Glück? Kenn ich nicht. Das was andere Glück nennen, ist für mich das Resultat aus harter Arbeit.
> 
> Glücklich sein allerdings, das bin ich bei vielen kleinen Dingen... wenn mich meine Kleine morgens aufweckt, sich selbst die Schuhe bindet oder einen Lachflash hat. Wenn ich vor dem Wecker aufwache und feststelle, das es ein schöner Tag werden wird. Wenn ich ein leckeres Essen vor mir habe. Und so weiter und so fort...



/sign



Kurator schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einer WG und eine meiner WG Kolleginnen hatte Krebs. Ja, bei ihr war es nicht so, dass sie daran gestorben ist. Zudem dem habe ich über längere Zeit in der Pflege gearbeitet und mehrere Kerbspatienten begleitet. Und die Frau von einem guten Freund von mir ist an Krebs gestorben. Seine Trauer war sehr stark und trotz alldem, konnte er immer sagen, dass er nicht unglücklich ist. War bei zwei Menschen dabei, als sie ihren letzten Atemzug ausgeatmet hatten. Von daher, kenne ich doch ein bisschen die Unterschiede, wie Menschen mit solchen Dingen umgehen. Ich habe erlebt, wie Menschen verbittert wurden und auch erlebt, wie Menschen in einer völligen Ruhe ihrem Ende entgegen geschaut haben. Glück haben und glücklich sein sind zwei Dinge, welche grundlegend verschieden sind. Gustav Gans ist wohl das beste Beispiel. Er hat immer nur Glück und trotzdem ist er eine unglückliche Person.
> 
> Araousane deine Aussage mit glücklich sein, nicht weil, sondern trotzdem trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Solch eine Person ist wirklich glücklich. Diese Person wir auch im Unglück, glücklich sein :-)
> 
> mfg Kurator



oh, alles klar 

Aber es kommt auf den Härtegrad an. Meine Schwiegermum zum Beispiel. Zuerst verliert sie ihren Sohn bei einem Verkehrsunfall, im gleichen Jahr ihre Mutter an Krebs.
Dann gehts endlich bergauf (weil ihre Tochter mich kennengelernt hat  ) und das erste Enkerl ist da und bäm, mit 60 Gallenblasenkrebs.

Gegenfrage zu den ruhigen Krebsptienten bzw. Todeskanditaten. Welche Medikation hatten die? Morphium? Starke Antidepressiva? Chemo?
Dann ist eine "normale" Stimmungslage gar nicht zu beurteilen.

Und eines hat man schön gesehen: Vor fremden Leuten oder vor Besuch, hat mein Schwiegermum jedes Milligramm Stärke ausgepackt und 2 wOchen vorm Organversagen den anderen noch Spass, heile Welt und Hoffnung vorgegaukelt.
Kaum waren die Leute draussen ist sie zusammengeklappt - emotional und körperlich.

Sterben ist eine zutiefst intime Angelegenheit, dessen wahre Tragödie nur im engsten Kreis offenbart wird.

Lg Schurl


----------



## Kurator (21. Juni 2011)

Kommt halt immer auf den Krebs an. Nicht jeder Krebs geht einher mit unerträglichen Schmerzen. Und natürlich gehen die Medikamente auf das Stimmungsbild. Aber gerade im Spital merkt man sehr schnell, wer nur den "gelassenen" spielt und wer wirklich Lebenssatt ist und sichr ruhig seinem Schicksal stellt. Dass für niemanden das Sterben so anfühlt, wie im nächsten Bekanntenkreis ist natürlich ausser Frage. Nur, könnte nicht genau da, aufgrund der tiefen emotionalen Beziehung auch eine Realtitätsverzerrung statt finden? Wobei ich natürlich auf keinen Fall den Schmerz kleinreden will. Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber eher in die Richtung, dass gerade Angehörige, häufig die Situation "verkennen". Spannend ist es dann, wenn der Sterbende die Angehörigen tröstet. Natürlich kann dies unter der Rubrik: "der Zusammenbruch kommt dann halt später" laufen. Dies ist aber eben nicht in jedem Fall so.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Arasouane (21. Juni 2011)

Da hab ich dann leider nicht viel Erfahrung, hab nur einen Krebsfall sehr intensiv über 1.5 Jahre erlebt und da haben beispielsweise Metastasen die Wirbel zermatscht.

Und das mit den Angehörigen stimmt. Das kenn ich aber nur aus einem Sterbebegleit-Buch, dass oft Krebspatienten in die Rolle des Stärkeren gedrängt werden, weil die Angehörigen mit dem drohenen Verlust schwer umgehen können.
Vorallem bei Kindern soll das heftig sein, die angeblich noch gelassener mit dem Sterben umgehen, aber unter den verzweifelten Eltern am meisten leiden. 

In meinem speziellen Fall war es so, dass die Verwandten falsche Hoffnungen geschürt haben. Wenn diesen Krebs ab dem Stadium noch niemand überlebt hat, dann fand ich es ganz schlimm, sie noch zu ermutigen die grauenhafte Chemo über sich ergehen zu lassen um dann völlig entkräftet die letzten Monate nicht mehr "genießen" zu können. Kein Essen mehr geschmeckt, Stimme war fast zur gänze weg (telefonieren ging nicht mehr). Rollstuhl.
In so einem Fall nicht Lebenssatt zu werden stell ich mir sehr schwierig vor.

Besser wäre es gewesen, ihr mut zu geben, ihr das gefühl zu geben, sie wird nicht alleine sterben und die letzten 6 Monate gemeinsam in Würde zu leben.
Hoffnung am falschen Platz kann katastrophal sein.

Ich hab Sie gottseidank noch rechtzeitig zu einem Abendessen in feiner Robe eingeladen mit anschließendem Kino "Avatar". Da war Sie sehr glücklich an diesem Abend und ich auch.
Obwohl sie Atheist war, ließ sie nach dem Film die Möglichkeit zu, dass es danach vielleicht wirklich weitergeht und Sie Ihren Sohn und Ihre Mutter wiedersieht.

Lg 

P.S.: Kurator...der Name sagt ja eh schon viel der Heiler 
P.P.S.: Was ich arg finde ist, dass Krebs in Indien beispielsweise völlig undbekannt ist. Gibts praktisch nicht. Ernährung!


----------



## Kurator (21. Juni 2011)

Wie du das beschreibst, kann ich dir nicht mehr als Recht geben. Ich denke wir sagen eigentlich über grosse Strecken genau das gleiche. Und es gibt in der Tat kaum etwas schlimmeres als falsche Hoffnungen zu schüren.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Topperharly (21. Juni 2011)

glück....schwere frage, es gibt lieder/videos die mich glücklich machn, bei denen ich mit denke, warum ist nicht die ganze welt so. beispiel?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY[/youtube]


Ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll, aber ich könnte dieses video 1000 mal ansehen. es zeigt, dass es noch menschen gibt die naja freude vermitteln wollen, und das nicht durch blöde witzte oder komische filme.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juni 2011)

glaub nicht an glück und zufall. 

glücklich? bin zufrieden mit meinem leben, weil ich das geerntet habe, was ich gesät habe. dazu gehören sowohl materielle als auch imaterielle dinge.


----------

